# What type of tool belt/bags do you wear?



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Tool bags, belts, whatever you call them. What do you wear?

I'm a finish carpenter trying to find a worthwhile set of bags. A friend of mine has a set of Diamond Back bags, but they have recently gone out of business. I just bought a set of Occidental bags, but they are more like boxes with cloth wrapped around them. The pockets are way too big, and there isnt nearly enough dividers. The CLC bags ala home depot are also way too small.

I dont carry a lot of nails, we use nailguns for 95% of all out work. Occasionally (sidework) I frame houses and finish basements, so the cabability to hold hand drive nails would be nice.

Any recommendations? I dont mind paying for good stuff. If anyone has a diamond back set I will buy them off you. Email me...

Thanks.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I've also looked at these leather things that you guys all seem to carry around and I know they would be pulling my pants off all day. I'm sure they have their uses but I am stuck on my old apron style. All I want is a simple drill holster soft and not to obtrusive. I'll keep using the apron for screws and nails, and my tape unless I see something better than these monster 5 lb. contraptions. My guys tell me my apron is old fashion. But hey I'm no kid and fashion is something I was never real good at anyway


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine are called 'employees'.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Mine are called 'employees'.


Touché, another classic line from Teetor.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Ya know, over the years I've never looked at name brand, focused mainly on function of the belt/pouch. I dont have a need for 20 different compartments but like the "little" ones for pencils, nail sets, trim nail sets, square holder, etc...8 yrs ago I gave up my trusty worn/broke in leather pouched unit for the new canvas type that was kinda stiff walled so it held it's shaped, but would give when you bumped into something. 8 yrs later it's still holding up and I'm very happy with it. One little trick I gave into from working with my grandfather in my younger years-I finally bought a set of pouch suspenders!! Laugh your ass off all you want, these things work and they help. If I wanted to look cool like all these young kids, I'd ditch the suspenders, wear the tool belt around my waist only and let my plumber crack shine for all to see....did you know when you stick a carpenter pencil down a co-workers plumber crack the shear strength from ass cheek compression/tweak will break it??!!! Little trivia for those that did'nt know-ya learn something everyday :Thumbs:

No matter what the belt, suspenders are the shizzle!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

When I was framing I used occidentals - give them some time to wear in - they end up being pretty comfortable. For light work (trim, siding, etc) my wife got me a set of Skillers from Duluth Trading. They are very comfortable, light, and have a ton of pockets, dividers, and the bags can be changed out to whatever you want.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't let the nails sit long enough to need a pouch.:cheesygri 

Na......I have a Rooster.

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

IHI said:


> No matter what the belt, suspenders are the shizzle!


When I use suspenders they break in a couple months. As for bags I like the MTM's. It took five years for them to fall apart. And they really aren't bad one bag has a hole in it. The hammer holder fell apart and started putting the hammer in the rear bag. Thought I would get a new set Boulder Bags POS fell apart slowly in less than two years.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Better specify on the suspender deal, DO NOT get the kind that are stretchy!!! You will regret it if you've tried them already (been there dont that), the damn pouch will be doing the big boobied bounce as you walk and it will chaff you in no time flat during the summer months. The suspenders need to be solid-no stretchy anywhere!!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Never used the stretchy ones. I have used the nicholas and clps.The have never held up. I do like them when they're fresh. What brand do you use?


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Anybody have some links to the bags you're all talking about? (Especially the "Skillers"?) I looked on Duluth's website and I cant find them. Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough...


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

JustaFramer said:


> Never used the stretchy ones. I have used the nicholas and clps.The have never held up. I do like them when they're fresh. What brand do you use?


I think the ones on their now are McGuier or McGregor-Nicholes (sp?) I've been able to get about 2 yrs out of these so far, typically mine have lasted on average of 3 year/set and only place they break is where the webbing wraps around the clip that fastens to the belt, that thin peice of metal they use. It seems to fatigue after a few years.

I guess I need to start paying attention to what I wear, never knew anybody paid attention to name brands on pouches and related items LOL! Just like shopping for clothes I find what Ilike and buy it, old enough now I guess brand dont mean squat....except for the parts on my race car, then i can tell you EVERYTHING about that!! priorities i guess


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not sure of the name brand on the latest belt I bought. One thing I like about it is that the two main pockets are really large. I hate going back to the carton to get more screws and they fit nail strips really well too. Also, I like that mine uses a traditional type leather belt instead of clips. I just bought it last fall so I can't speak to it's durability yet. I'll check the brand name and get back to you PPro.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Dude! Ya gotta wear da name proud and loud! It's all about da tag! I got me a Gucci bag with rhinestones and a cell phone pouch so's I can keep in touch wif da ladies. I wear it wif suspenders, but you gotta have them hang off your shoulders, hanging down the back so everybody knows you are hip.

I wear my tool belt backwards jus like my hat so's everybody knows I'm cool!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LMFAO!!! Fo shizzle mi nizzle :Thumbs:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike, ROTFLMFAO!!!

By the way PPro, just checked my new tool belt. The brand name is Task.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine says "Property of Bruce Wayne" inside.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

The Skillers that I got aren't on there anymore - weird. The others that they have are located here http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/skillers.asp?c=catwebx
but they are the vest type instead of the suspender type.


----------



## jscoob1 (Mar 4, 2005)

occidental pro framer or trimmers belts are the best. You just need to break them in.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I know this thread is a bit old, but regardless of what trade you are in there is only ONE name in pouches, belts, etc.:
*Occidental Leather*


----------



## Fishbates88 (Mar 6, 2013)

I hate to say it but I have been wearing a pair of four pocket bags from lowes for several years. I have the oiled leather not the super cheapies. When I frame I wear both bags when I am in the shop or trimming I wear one. However I also have a designates hammer loop, razor knife pouch and a Bon tool hook for my guns


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I wear the 30$ awps from lowes. They always had more then enough for my every day stuff (hammer, tape, knife, speed square bla bla bla)

I did add to them the awp padded belt and replaced the actual belt the bags came with with a 3 inch wide leather belt.


----------



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

I rock an apron-style style tool belt made by U.S.Leathers/BucketBoss. Nice big pockets and they have a spot to slip a speed-square in between the main pouch and outer pouch.An excellant choice for finish work...roomy pockets,but not too big...My only gripe is the leather is too soft,so i'm looking at a McGuire-Nicholas full grain/saddle leather rig...I'd be a buyer of Occidental leathers' products,but I find their set-ups to be "Too Specific"...I'm left handed,with ambidextrous tendencies..so finding "The One" tool belt has been a rocky endeavor of trial and error for years now.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

For anybody who just started in construction( where apply) I would recommend to buy a nice leather tool belt and wear it till you retire.

Like it was mentioned before once it is broken in it will be molded onto your body and nothing beats the looks of polished by your hips beat up pouch.

At least I am more than certain mine will outlive me and serve somebody else, I guess that's the reason we buy quality products, the few that are left out there and are still made in US.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I use the Bucket Boss Air-Lift rig. It's light, comfortable and it's lasted a good 4 years thus far. It came with one of those cheap crappy web type belts. I upgraded to a padded one from Irwin. Total cost for the rig and the belt is about $50.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Occidental Leathers are the best, but like the other says you need to break them in.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but regardless of what trade you are in there is only ONE name in pouches, belts, etc.:
> *Occidental Leather*


Wow, I am old...was thinking great, a recommended brand...sweet, I need a case because I cannot carry anymore pounds around my waist...:laughing:. 
I try to assembly line my work so I only need 4 tools by my side at a go. So, I go looking for this Occidental leather case and bamm! $252! $300 and change by the time it gets taxed and shipped....:no:
It does look nice though (Occidental Leather 5588 Stronghold Master Carpenter's Case)...feel like I should be wearing a leather jacket and dress shoes hauling that thing around...definitely a whole cow in that case.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang man an 8 year old thread:whistling 
Not many tool bag threads on this here forum:no:


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dang man an 8 year old thread:whistling
> Not many tool bag threads on this here forum:no:


What's your point...that we keep this one going? :laughing:


----------



## Make Room (Mar 5, 2013)

Yup--traded in my old leathers for 'Occidentals' some dozen years ago!
The 'gallus' rules.

I've been on a campaign to bring back real fashion molded by need and watered by common sense.


----------



## jackrafter (Aug 27, 2012)

I've bought so many crappy lowes toolbelts threw the years,that I wish I would have just spent $300 on a good one.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure if the OP is still in business after all these years but Diamondback toolbelts are still being made...


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

jackrafter said:


> I've bought so many crappy lowes toolbelts threw the years,that I wish I would have just spent $300 on a good one.


I spend 30$ if that on the lowes awp special every 3-5 years. I cant justify a set of oxys YET


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I spend 30$ if that on the lowes awp special every 3-5 years. I cant justify a set of oxys YET


Your tool belt is gonna suck all these years, that should be justifying enough.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dmitry said:


> Your tool belt is gonna suck all these years, that should be justifying enough.


Im happy with it for now. Plus im so use to the set up by now i cant find a pair of oxys i like. Speed square on the right, 2 nail pouches on the left, hammer and tape holder in the back


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Im happy with it for now. Plus im so use to the set up by now i cant find a pair of oxys i like. Speed square on the right, 2 nail pouches on the left, hammer and tape holder in the back


On my Oxys speed square is on the right though, but I can switch the pouches too.
Besides, with their products you can build any system you could think of, they do sell various belts holders and pouches as separate items.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dmitry said:


> On my Oxys speed square is on the right though, but I can switch the pouches too.


Do they feel bulky on you? I have had a few sets of bags that just felt huge on me. Which set do you have??


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Do they feel bulky on you? I have had a few sets of bags that just felt huge on me. Which set do you have??


I will have to check for the model name, I bought it quite some time ago.
They had medium and large sizes and I got the medium. It felt awesome from the get-go, it has a padded belt and its not bulky at all.
Now after years of wearing it its just molded onto my hips.

P.S. My brothers Oxys do feel bulky when I put them on, but he likes his model better. I guess you just gotta find your perfect fit.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dmitry said:


> I will have to check for the model name, I bought it quite some time ago.
> They had medium and large sizes and I got the medium. It felt awesome from the get-go, it has a padded belt and its not bulky at all.
> Now after years of wearing it its just molded onto my hips.
> 
> P.S. My brothers Oxys do feel bulky when I put them on, but he likes his model better. I guess you just gotta find your perfect fit.


I dont have a oxy dealer near by to see them in person amd i HATE ordering offline


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I dont have a oxy dealer near by to see them in person amd i HATE ordering offline


I have 2 Oxy dealers near me... but neither have them in store!

You have to go to them and order. It is cheaper than online, though.


----------

